# Before I take the plunge for a D850



## MitchP (Feb 7, 2022)

Is it going to get better crops than my D750 @ 24MP? I'm mostly on a 300mm Nikon prime with 1.7 TC. I get wonderful wildlife pictures with this combination, but I sometimes hit a wall with pixelated crops. Will the 45MP make a big difference? I know the TC doesn't help, but it out resolves my current sensor. Thanks!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 7, 2022)

MitchP said:


> * Will the 45MP make a big difference?* I know the TC doesn't help, but it out resolves my current sensor. Thanks!



GINORMOUS!


----------



## Strodav (Feb 7, 2022)

MitchP said:


> Is it going to get better crops than my D750 @ 24MP? I'm mostly on a 300mm Nikon prime with 1.7 TC. I get wonderful wildlife pictures with this combination, but I sometimes hit a wall with pixelated crops. Will the 45MP make a big difference? I know the TC doesn't help, but it out resolves my current sensor. Thanks!


I use both a D850 and D500 for wildlife / nature / birding (especially water birds).  When I can fill the frame, I use the D850, when I can't, I use the D500 with it's 1.5x crop factor advantage.  [Note: The D500 has a 7% higher pixel density than the D850 in DX mode] More important than the FX / DX body discussion is the glass you have.  I mostly use a Nikon 200-500mm f/5.6.  I like the ability to zoom out, especially for birds in flight.  For reach, I have a Nikon 600mm f/4G and a Nikon 1.4x teleconverter if needed.  Of course you can go with either the Tamron 150-600mm G2, Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary, Sigma 500mm f/4, or the Nikon 500mm pf, which is a very popular lens for Nikon DSLRs and many report it works very well on Nikon mirrorless cameras.

Both the D850 and D500 share the D5s AF system, which is much more advanced than the D750's AF system.  They are twins as far as control and menus are concerned, but the D850 has focus peaking and focus stacking, which the D500 doesn't have.  The D850 is a great general purpose camera that works very well for wildlife / nature.  The D500 is a better camera for wildlife / birding and does OK for general purpose photography.  So, if you do more gp photography, especially landscapes and portraits, I believe you'll be happier with the D850.  If you are into birding, especially BIF, then the D500 edges out the D850 because of it's 1.5x crop factor advantage and 10fps frame rate.  Of course, the R5, A1, and Z9 just blow the dslrs out of the water with their revolutionary AF systems and 20 to 30fps frame rates along with IBS (in body stabilization).  I have my pre-order in for a Z9.

You might want to consider keeping the D750 for gp photography and pick up a D500 and maybe some new glass, for wildlife / nature.


----------



## MitchP (Feb 8, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> GINORMOUS!


You, sir, are an enabler!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 8, 2022)

-

Beside the gain in resolution (and its draw back!) there are 
the 14,8 stops of dynamic range… unbeaten yet!


----------



## mrca (Feb 8, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Beside the gain in resolution (and its draw back!) there are
> the 14,8 stops of dynamic range… unbeaten yet!


Yes, the d850 dynamic range blows me away since i know the clipping points on my d700 after using it for 10 years.  .  But with ilford hp5 film, I can over expose 5 stops and it looks identical to properly exposed.  I tried that with the d850 and I get a pure white frame. Heck, for a pure white background in studio, I put the bg at about 4 stops over subject incident/aperture setting to get pure white.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 8, 2022)

I'd agree with everyone especially Strodav.
I have a D750. I used to also have a D500 (have some reviews years ago of it here for sports). 
The D500 was awesome for Sports and BIF.  I used them mostly with a Tamron 150-600 for reach.
I wanted to swap my D750 for a D850 but never got around to it as it's features far outstrip the D750 for Sports/BIF.

One you get into higher density sensors the glass really matters.  I had a old AF Nikon 300mm lens that created mush images on my D750 vs a D7000.
I really want to go mirrorless but $$ for new lenses, etc is way above my budget right now.


----------



## mrca (Feb 8, 2022)

My bird photography here in Florida is in my backyard and pond.  Had a $6000 nikon 400 mm 2.8 plus 1.7 which on a d500 gave me a 1000mm equivalent.  But the birds, wood storks, snow and regular great egrets, herons are used to my presence so I can get within 10 feet of them easily.   So sold the 400 mm and recently picked up a 300 f4 manual focus for $300, and not quite as sharp as the $5000 400 but plenty sharp for amateur work.   I have a 180 2.8 that is razor sharp and that works well if the birds get beyond 6 - 10 feet, the minimum focus.  Mirrorless is little change for me as a portraitist.   I did go SENSORLESS, including film 35mm using my fantastic   digital glass, 67/645 medium format and 6x6.   Now THAT is a huge change from a d850... which now  scans my negatives at 46 mp.


----------



## Strodav (Feb 8, 2022)

FWIW, a comment on dynamic range that most photographers don't think of when they are in the field.  DR goes down very quickly with increasing ISO.  For a D850, ISO goes from 14.8 Ev at ISO 64 down to 11 Ev at ISO 1600 and 9 Ev at ISO 6400.  The D850, D500 and D750 are virtually identical in DR from ISO 600 to ISO 25600.

So the point is, for certain types of photography like landscapes and portraiture and stills the DR of the D850 at ISO 64 is magnificent, but it  really isn't much of an advantage when birding.


----------



## mrca (Feb 8, 2022)

Strodav said:


> FWIW, a comment on dynamic range that most photographers don't think of when they are in the field.  DR goes down very quickly with increasing ISO.  For a D850, ISO goes from 14.8 Ev at ISO 64 down to 11 Ev at ISO 1600 and 9 Ev at ISO 6400.  The D850, D500 and D750 are virtually identical in DR from ISO 600 to ISO 25600.
> 
> So the point is, for certain types of photography like landscapes and portraiture and stills the DR of the D850 at ISO 64 is magnificent, but it  really isn't much of an advantage when birding.


As a portrait photographer, when trying to shoot at 1.4 or 2.0 in full sun at the beach that lower iso really helps.  To make things even harder, I often am blurring the waves at 1/30 so with a vari nd, I need to add very little nd and can see out the viefinder and focus without having to be on tripod.    But I can crank the iso up to get a higher shutter speed to hand hold a 300 mm.    But for a birder, I can see where good high iso lets them crank up iso to get a higher shutter speed.  With the 400 mm I was looking for 1/800 .


----------



## MitchP (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies! It's ordered, now the waiting begins. Woot!


----------



## Scott Murphy (Feb 16, 2022)

I have both (plus a D500) and although the D750 is an excellent DSLR capable of producing outstanding 16x20 or larger prints, you will see a noticeable difference between it and the D850. Just be prepared for 95MP raw files.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 16, 2022)

Scott Murphy said:


> Just be prepared for 95MP raw files.



That is the only expected draw back!


----------



## Scott Murphy (Feb 16, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> That is the only expected draw back!


I added an additional 2TB internal HD in my desktop devoted exclusively to my photography images, I don't think I will ever fill it up.


----------



## mrca (Feb 16, 2022)

That's not a drawback, it's an stellar advantage.  You can crop severely.  For example, I ditched my 70-200  3 lb beast with 22 pieces of glass and mediocre quality for my 135 dc with 7 pieces of glass and I don't have to twist a zoom ring, I just crop in post.   Anyone who has spent days with a second body with the beast attached to it over your shoulder in addition to another body around your neck loves getting rid of  that burden.  And that applies to any lens,  35, 85 135 is all I need for an event.   Now I don't need a serpa bearer for my gear.   And with 46 mp I can crop more than half and still have plenty of resolution for  any product from a wedding or event.   The battery will last for a week using the grip.


----------



## Scott Murphy (Feb 16, 2022)

mrca said:


> That's not a drawback, it's an stellar advantage.  You can crop severely.  For example, I ditched my 70-200  3 lb beast with 22 pieces of glass and mediocre quality for my 135 dc with 7 pieces of glass and I don't have to twist a zoom ring, I just crop in post.   Anyone who has spent days with a second body with the beast attached to it over your shoulder in addition to another body around your neck loves getting rid of  that burden.  And that applies to any lens,  35, 85 135 is all I need for an event.   Now I don't need a serpa bearer for my gear.   And with 46 mp I can crop more than half and still have plenty of resolution for  any product from a wedding or event.   The battery will last for a week using the grip



A 3 pound lens is a _beast_? I drag a 12.5 pound 400mm f/2.8 ED IF AIS Nikkor and 15 pound 600mm f/4 ED IF AIS NIkkor around with me all the time, now _THOSE_ lenses are _beasts_. My 200mm f/2 ED IF AIS and 300mm f/2.8 ED IF AIS Nikkors both are both over 5 lbs and even my 50-300mm f/4.5 ED AIS Zoom Nikkor is right around 5.


----------



## mrca (Feb 17, 2022)

Scott Murphy said:


> A 3 pound lens is a _beast_? I drag a 12.5 pound 400mm f/2.8 ED IF AIS Nikkor and 15 pound 600mm f/4 ED IF AIS NIkkor around with me all the time, now _THOSE_ lenses are _beasts_. My 200mm f/2 ED IF AIS and 300mm f/2.8 ED IF AIS Nikkors both are both over 5 lbs and even my 50-300mm f/4.5 ED AIS Zoom Nikkor is right around 5.


My 400 mm 2.8 rarely left home before I sold it, but I have a picture window in my master bedroom over looking a 200 yd long pond with dozens of wood storks, snow egrets, great egrets, blue herons, huge turtles, coyotes,  and the wood ducks  and mallards just arrived.  I had the blinds pulled down to just above the lens, a piece of black velvet on a rolling posing table  under it, 2 black scrims on either side,  a permanent air conditioned blind.  The 400  lived on a heavy tripod and gimbel head.  But the birds are so used to me now the problem is keeping them outside the minimum focus distance of my 180mm.  But I am a portrait photographer and you think that is a load?   I just replaced the headliner in my Jeep a second time as when I load in 5 lights, 7 stands, modifiers, reflectors,  a couple of cases of stuff, scrims,  2 batteries, a few  20 lb sand bags, backgrounds, background stands,  ladder/handtruck and rolling cart, I fill it to the roof and the front seat.  It has to be torn down in studio, loaded in the truck, unloaded, set up on location aiming all lights and reflectors, possibly moved around for additional set ups,  then torn down, loaded in the truck, unloaded and set back up in studio.  Whew, I'm tired just describing it. Hell, I have several rolling chrome steel light stands that each weigh 25 lbs , a 15 lb boom and a rolling camera stand that weighs as much.  I'm getting too old for this stuff.   And don't forget not only 2 digital bodies  with grips and lenses but often a mamiya rb67 medium format camera with a couple lenses backs and film and possibly a 35 mm film camera that thankfully uses the nikon lenses for digital.  Little wonder I sleep well after a location shoot.  Whew, I need to get an assistant.  And  although I'm training for a bodybuilding competiton in november a location shoot still kicks my butt!   However location shoots always get me out of the comfort zone, force me to "adapt, improvise, over come"  the tat surrounding the breast of a lady marine I shot for a figure competition.    Gear breaks, weather happens, problems with location admittance, are all things locations throw at you that are fun to address and still hit that home run.  Did a shoot in an actual wells fargo stage coach building. Didn't scout it and it is a bar with  chrome barstools, glass beer cases.  Talk about get creative on the fly.


----------



## Rickbb (Feb 17, 2022)

Now boys lets stop comparing the size of our "gear".


----------



## mrca (Feb 17, 2022)

Rick,  size matters.  Thanks for the morning humor.  I wish I had discovered 50 years ago I could draw and paint,  it requires minimal gear.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 17, 2022)

mrca said:


> *I wish I had discovered 50 years ago I could draw and paint,*  it requires minimal gear.



I discovered many many years ago that I can't.
So I carry the heavy gear too… but with pleasure.


----------



## mrca (Feb 17, 2022)

The book taught me that I can move my fingers just fine but my brain gets in the way.  She has you do some exercises that will make blood spurt from your eyes.  For example, draw a chair next to you, but instead draw the spaces within and around it.   Or copy a photo that is upside down.  I bought it to exercise seeing light and shadow but   it did way more.  Taught me to get to the creative side of the brain.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Feb 20, 2022)

Scott Murphy said:


> A 3 pound lens is a _beast_? I drag a 12.5 pound 400mm f/2.8 ED IF AIS Nikkor and 15 pound 600mm f/4 ED IF AIS NIkkor around with me all the time, now _THOSE_ lenses are _beasts_. My 200mm f/2 ED IF AIS and 300mm f/2.8 ED IF AIS Nikkors both are both over 5 lbs and even my 50-300mm f/4.5 ED AIS Zoom Nikkor is right around 5.


I'll bet you're a regular at the gym!!  My two lens 24-85, 28-300 is enough for me--but then again at almost 80 I could not tote any more.


----------



## mrca (Feb 20, 2022)

In my last show, in my 70's, 3 times a day, 2 one hour cardio, one lifting, 6 days a week for 3 months.  Eating 6 times a day.   At my age, that's what it takes to get a 6 pack...and trade in this keg  for my last show in November.    It does take longer for me to recover these days.  Part of my kit is a folding 3 step ladder that is a hand truck and a rolling cart that has a top tray for my lap top.  For sand, a hand  truck with 8 inch tires with 5 lb of pressure that rolls over ankle deep sand with 100lb of gear.   I roll whenever I can on location.  In studio the cart holds a string of A clamps 5 rolls of gaffer tape, on the lower shelf, camera bag with lenses for that shoot and it rolls right next to my rolling stand from which I tether to the lap top on the cart.  The wheels was a great invention, especially for an old photographer without an assistant.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Feb 20, 2022)

mrca said:


> In my last show, in my 70's, 3 times a day, 2 one hour cardio, one lifting, 6 days a week for 3 months.  Eating 6 times a day.   At my age, that's what it takes to get a 6 pack...and trade in this keg  for my last show in November.    It does take longer for me to recover these days.  Part of my kit is a folding 3 step ladder that is a hand truck and a rolling cart that has a top tray for my lap top.  For sand, a hand  truck with 8 inch tires with 5 lb of pressure that rolls over ankle deep sand with 100lb of gear.   I roll whenever I can on location.  In studio the cart holds a string of A clamps 5 rolls of gaffer tape, on the lower shelf, camera bag with lenses for that shoot and it rolls right next to my rolling stand from which I tether to the lap top on the cart.  The wheels was a great invention, especially for an old photographer without an assistant.


Hang in there!!  A ton of respect for your tenacity!


----------



## MitchP (Feb 25, 2022)

Just to complicate things, I found a used D800e at a great price on my local Craigslist. I had to buy, it included a 24-120 f4 lens. All for less than half of what I'm buying the D850 body for. It will be a nice backup


----------



## MitchP (Mar 6, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> GINORMOUS!


Got it! You were right!!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 6, 2022)

MitchP said:


> Got it! You were right!!



Now, buddy, blow me away!


----------



## MitchP (Mar 11, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Now, buddy, blow me away!


I haven't been already?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 11, 2022)

MitchP said:


> I haven't been already?



I DID NOT REALIE SOME WERE SHOT WITH THE D850… WERE THEY?


----------



## MitchP (Mar 11, 2022)

Some of the latest ones, but I'd have to go back and check which ones. I'm juggling 3 different camera systems right now trying to decide on my workflow. Looks like the D850 as main camera and wildlife, the Sony a6500 for taking along in a fanny pack for landscapes and shots of opportunity, and a Canon 90D for vacation shots. Although any of them could interchange for another. For serious landscape work I'd use the D850 and my 16-35mm lens.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 11, 2022)

MitchP said:


> Some of the latest ones…



I know you'll enjoy it!


----------



## MitchP (Mar 11, 2022)

It's awesome so far. The only thing that bugs me is the button on the sub selector. Being able to assign it to wide AF mode is amazing, but I have to press it 3 times to finally hit the sweet spot and activate it. I'll get used to it, I suppose.

Other than that, absolutely no complaints!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 11, 2022)

MitchP said:


> It's awesome so far. The only thing that bugs me is the button on the sub selector. Being able to assign it to wide AF mode is amazing, but* I have to press it 3 times to finally hit the sweet spot and activate it*. I'll get used to it, I suppose. Other than that, absolutely no complaints!



Umm… not following, Mitch!


----------



## MitchP (Mar 11, 2022)

The button isn't a straight press. It's a joy stick with button functionality, and unless you press it just right it thinks you are using the directional joystick instead of the button. I've missed a few shots because of it, but I'm taking responsibility and saying I just need to get used to the technique. I very happy it has the option in the first place!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 11, 2022)

-

Right, that joy stick needs getting used to. Hang-on!


----------



## greybeard (Apr 21, 2022)

I moved up from  a d750 to D850.  I shoot everything.  The D750 was better in low light.  Welcome to the rabbit hole.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Apr 21, 2022)

greybeard said:


> I moved up from  a d750 to D850.  I shoot everything.  The D750 was better in low light.  Welcome to the rabbit hole.



I experience otherwise with my student using the D750 — it is
good in lowlights but in no way better, Tom!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Apr 21, 2022)

-

ADDENDUM

It may have to do with the converter you are using, perhaps?
With such a top-end body, a proper converter will be required.


----------

